# Nhược điểm của ghế ăn dặm Mastela 1015 là gì? Dùng tốt không?



## mekhoeconthongminh (22/10/20)

*1. Ghế ăn dặm Mastela 1015 của nước nào?*

Mastela là nhãn hàng cung cấp đồ phục vụ bé lừng danh của Trung Quốc. hiện giờ, Mastela đã có mặt trên 100 đất nước và được quý khách Nhận định rất cao!

Ban sơ khi biết “Mastela là nhãn hàng Trung Quốc” thì mình mang chút xíu ngần ngại! Nhưng sau đấy Tìm hiểu và biết được, “các sản phẩm của Mastela đều đúng chuẩn quốc tế” nên mình rất im tâm!

Điển hình là Mastela đáp ứng đủ tiêu chuẩn quốc tế ASTM (lớn nhất thế giới), và đạt cả tiêu chuẩn BS hàng đầu của Anh.

Bây giờ, Mastela cung ứng toàn bộ mẫu sản phẩm cho con trẻ đứng đầu thị phần Việt Nam như: ghế ăn dặm, ghế rung, thảm nằm chơi đa dạng màu sắc, nôi di động, xe tập đi,…

Để vững chắc hơn nữa, mình còn chủ động inbox cho các bố mẹ trong hội hàng ngũ FB để hỏi thêm về nhãn hiệu Mastela! Thì được biết: các mẹ bỉm khác đều rất chấp thuận khi sử dụng các sản phẩm của Mastela, bởi vì:

Mastela với độ bền cực cao

Bề ngoài đẹp mắt

Mức giá lại phải chăng hơn các sản phẩm cùng loại!










*2. Ghế ăn dặm Mastela 1015 có ngoài mặt thông minh*

Ưu điểm nổi bật nhất của dòng ghế này là có thể tùy chỉnh phổ thông tư thế ăn uống khác nhau để phù hợp nhất mang nhu cầu của bé. bởi thế, ba má có thể tậu một lần nhưng với thể tiêu dùng trong khoảng thời gian dài, từ lúc bé lọt lòng cho đến to 3 – 4 tuổi!

Thiết kế “3 vị trí ngả lưng” dễ dàng điều chỉnh chỉ sở hữu 1 nút ấn, giúp bé ăn uống thả sức trong mọi tình huống:

Nằm uống sữa

Nghiêng ăn bột

Ngồi ăn dặm

3 chế độ ngã lưng của ghế

Trong giai đoạn ăn dặm, bé vẫn mang thể tiếp tục uống sữa và ăn bột để bổ sung năng lượng. vì vậy, Mastela với thêm 2 chế độ ngã lưng thông minh: nằm và ngửa để tiện lợi tối đa cho bé trong suốt quá trình ăn uống! Đây là tính năng cao cấp mà không hề sản phẩm ghế ăn dặm nào cũng có!

*3. Ghế ăn dặm Mastela 1015 với 5 mức điều chỉnh độ cao*

*Ghế ăn dặm Mastela 1015* thể điều chỉnh độ cao tiện lợi bằng 1 nút cố định vững chắc với 5 mức độ cao – thấp khác nhau, cho bé ăn uống ở bất cứ độ cao nào!

Đặc thù là bạn mang thể cho bé ngồi ăn chung mang gia đình nhờ vào độ cao tối đa của ghế! Điều này sẽ giúp bé ăn uống tự tin hơn lúc ăn có phổ thông người trong nhà. ngoài ra, bé cũng sẽ hội tụ ăn hơn vì bé thấy mọi người đều ăn uống trang nghiêm.

Ghế ăn dặm Mastela 1015 mang thể chịu trọng lực tới 25kg cho bé thả phanh ăn uống, vui chơi, nhún mình dancing mà ko khiến cho hư ghế! Đây cũng là mục tiêu quan trọng để Phân tích ghế ăn dặm cho bé mẫu nào phải chăng nhất!

*4. Khay ăn đa dạng và điều chỉnh linh động*

2 khay ăn được làm từ chất liệu nhựa cao cấp, bạn sở hữu thể dễ dàng toá lắp để lau rửa, giữ gìn vệ sinh sạch sẽ. Khay ăn của ghế ăn dặm Mastela 1015 rất rộng, bé nào ăn dặm BLW tha hồ nghịch ngợm mà ít lúc để thức ăn rớt xuống sàn.

Đặc biệt, trên khay ăn còn với ô nhỏ để cha mẹ vật dụng bình nước hoặc bình sữa cho bé. Rất luôn tiện lợi!

Dù đã lớn nhưng, bé nhà mình vẫn có thể ngồi thả sức và vui vẻ, mà ko lo khay bàn chật hẹp, khó chịu. ấy là nhờ vào 3 nút điều chỉnh khay ăn, giúp mình tiện lợi điều chỉnh khoảng bí quyết khay ăn xa/gần để phù hợp sở hữu bé! do đó, ghế ăn dặm Mastela mang thể thích hợp xuất sắc cho bé trong khoảng 6 – 36 tháng!

*5. Tư thế ngồi thoả thích, an toàn cho bé*

Ghế mang bề ngoài “bệ để chân” có 3 nấc điều chỉnh từ cao đến tốt (phù hợp theo độ nghiêng nằm-ngã-ngồi của ghế), hài hòa cộng tay vịn 2 bên của ghế giúp bé ngồi tự tín và chắc chắn ngay cả lúc đang ở trên cao.

Hơn nữa, ghế còn thiết bị “đai an toàn 5 chiều” cực kỳ cứng cáp để một mực bé rẻ hơn khi ngồi trên ghế.

Dịch vụ cam kết: dù cho bé với “rung lắc”, tuồn người ra ngoài thì cũng không bị ngã, đảm bảo an toàn tuyệt đối cho bé! Đai an toàn còn mang thể điều chỉnh độ rộng để phù hợp sở hữu từng bé.

Ghế với 4 bánh xe có thể “biến hình” thành xe đẩy cho bé, mà không phải ghế ăn dặm nào cũng có.

Mặc dù bánh xe di chuyển rất nhẹ nhàng và thả sức, nhưng bạn hoàn toàn sở hữu thể nhất quyết bánh xe bất cứ khi nào! Bởi vì, 4 bánh xe của ghế đều sở hữu thiết kế “khóa an toàn”, chỉ cần 1 thao tác đơn thuần là bạn sở hữu thể khăng khăng ghế tại vị trí mà bạn muốn!

*6. Ghế êm ái và khiến sạch tiện lợi*

Phổ quát bố mẹ tiết lộ: “Họ còn mê say dòng ghế ăn dặm này là nhờ vào đệm ghế mềm mại và êm ái. Bé cưng dường như thích mê khi được ngồi vào ghế! Ghế thoải mái, ko gây đau cho bé! Đệm ghế nâng niu làn da mềm mại của bé yêu!“

Tuy nhiên, việc lau chùi và vệ sinh ghế cũng tiết kiệm đáng nói thời gian cho ba má. ấy là nhờ vào:

Khay ăn có thể tháo rời dễ dàng cho bạn vệ sinh.

Đệm ghế bằng da chống dính chất lỏng nên bạn chỉ cần dùng khăn ẩm lau nhẹ nhõm là mang thể khiến cho sạch.

Số đông các phòng ban của ghế đều bằng nhựa và kim loại chống gỉ nên việc giặt phơi sẽ không ảnh hưởng tới chất lượng của ghế!

Ghế sở hữu thể gập gọn đơn thuần, cho bạn chứa giữ thuận tiện tự nhiên sử dụng đến.

Ghế ăn dặm Mastela 1015 thuận tiện gấp gọn

*7. Chất liệu cao cấp*

Đệm ngồi và tựa lưng của ghế ăn dặm Mastela 1015 được cung ứng từ chất liệu bọc da PU rất cao cấp và êm ái, mềm mịn lại mang khả năng thoáng mát. đặc biệt rất dễ lau chùi, khi thấy dơ, các mom lấy khăn ướt lau phát sạch luôn.

Khay ăn được khiến trong khoảng chất liệu nhựa cao cấp ABS, thuận lợi vệ sinh, ko cất BPA đảm bảo an toàn cho sức khỏe của bé. Mình được biết nhựa ABS bền, cứng, chắc, an toàn cho con trẻ.

Ngoài ra, ghế ăn cao Mastela đa năng 1015 có khung chân được khiến cho bằng chất liệu hợp kim vững chắc và chịu lực rẻ, đảm bảo độ bền đẹp theo thời kì cho ghế. Mình đã tiêu dùng tới 3 năm mà vẫn chưa sở hữu dấu hiệu hư hỏng gì, chân ghế vẫn kiên cố và chắc chắn khi cho bé ngồi!

*8. Thiết kế đẹp mắt sở hữu 15 ngoài mặt khác nhau*

Mỗi chiếc ghế ăn dặm Mastela 1015 mang màu sắc và hoa văn khác nhau. Điều này làm cho bé nhà mình thích mê mỗi lúc ngồi vào một loại ghế “đầy màu sắc và hoa văn bắt mắt”.

Đa phần ghế ăn dặm Mastela 1015 mang ngoài mặt “tông màu tươi tắn, họa tiết sinh động, bắt mắt” cho bố mẹ thoải mái chọn lựa cho bé yêu của mình!

*9. Nhược điểm của ghế ăn dặm Mastela 1015*

Nhược điểm độc nhất vô nhị của ghế là có giá khá cao! hiện giờ, ghế ăn dặm Mastela 1015 sở hữu giá nghiêng ngả từ hai – hai.1 triệu đồng tùy nơi bán. Nhưng theo mình thấy: Đây là sản phẩm thuộc loại cao cấp và có thể dùng diễn ra từ bé lọt lòng tới lúc 3, 4 tuổi thì tính ra mức giá này cũng đâu quá đắt! do vậy, cha mẹ mang thể chọn tậu nếu chấp thuận nhé!

*10. Cách đặt mua ghế ăn bột cao cấp cho bé Mastela 1015*

Mẹ khỏe con thông minh cam kết cung cấp ghế ăn dặm cho bé Mastela cao cấp 1015 chính hãng, giao hàng toàn quốc, thu tiền tận nơi.

Để mua sản phẩm bạn có thể đặt hàng online hoặc gọi số điện thoại 0942.666.800 để được hỗ trợ


----------

